# What do you want to get out of your Summer Cadets training



## primer (29 Apr 2004)

I have been asked from a few parents what do staff cadets get out of there summer tasking.I told them most use  there money for school.I really could not tell them. So I am asking you the Staff cadets....

Cheers::


----------



## bagpiper (29 Apr 2004)

Well I myself haven‘t done staff yet but I figure some do it to pass on their knowledge to younger cadets, some do it because they remember the great experiences they had on course and figured they liked that but wanted to get paid more. And some probably do it just to have something to do for the dummer.


----------



## alexk (29 Apr 2004)

This year i got turned down for staff, somthing to do with having to 16 by jan 1, A freind of mine is gonna use his money for a bike. If I was doing it this year I would pay for my trip to europe with it, but the age problem got in the way so im gonna work at my regiments officers mess and and the Gallery café, im a director of kitchen  sanatation lol dishwasher hope this helps.


----------



## Spartan (30 Apr 2004)

After 2 years of staffing basic (air side)
I got out of it, well my university first year tuition, lol. But in extention of that, I had a great experience of meeting people, new friends, and actually learned from the cadets as well as taught them. Staff was a great experience and suggest it to everyone - though make sure you do all the courses you are interested in before you do staff, because its a different mentality from staff cadet and course cadet


----------



## 63 Delta (30 Apr 2004)

I‘ve staffed for two years and am going back for my third. I always found staff and excellent experience for real world leaderhip. Yourself, along with three other cadet staff, and an officer, are in charge of anywhere from 1 6 week, 2 3 week, or 3 2 week intakes of 35 cadets. Your job is to consitantly supervise and keep safe the cadets, while training them for there respective summer camp. Its not exactly easy training or keeping safe 12 to 17 yr old cadets. The staff cadets (at alberthead) do all the training and teaching. We organize all the activities, teach 95% of the classes, make sure the cadets get to where they need to go, motivate them, encourage them, kit them up with there cadet kit, deal with health problems, etc, etc. I would compare it to a low level supervisor job at most work places. Of course it depends what task you are given for the summer.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Jun 2004)

I want to get many things, 
1- The experience of jumping the mock tower so its not as scary at para.
2- The Mock tower certification so I can wear the un-official fruity wings ;D.
3- The challenge of expedition, I doubt it will be much of one I'm rather fit, but its more demanding than adventure.
4- A chance to come back to my home corp for next year being a lot more professional and serious.

Thats a few things I want to get out of it.
Cheers,


----------



## alexk (9 Jun 2004)

thats great mcquatt but the question is what do you want as a *Staff* cadet


----------



## chriscalow (9 Jun 2004)

I was a staff cadet last summer, because I started In Blackdown, Hotel Coy, and I wanted to finish there too, just to give something back.  I made a lot of friends out of that camp.  The money was useful, but not the reason I went there.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Jun 2004)

alexk said:
			
		

> thats great mcquatt but the question is what do you want as a *Staff* cadet



Ya but I'm not doing staff nor do I plan on ever doing it because I have to other courses I want to do after this summer than I age out so I figured Id answer anyhow.


----------



## gt102 (9 Jun 2004)

QY Rang cdt said:
			
		

> I was a staff cadet last summer, because I started In Blackdown, Hotel Coy, and I wanted to finish there too, just to give something back.   I made a lot of friends out of that camp.   The money was useful, but not the reason I went there.




really?...What platoon... I went to Basic as a cadets last year I was in 27 PL


I was the guy that got sent to the hospital for major dizzyness and vomiting at night...
during the poweroutage


----------

